# 2013 Camry Hybrid LE



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Some people might remember my old build thread of my VW CC, well this will be a slightly different approach. I have already replaced the factory head unit with a Pioneer AVIC-8000NEX due to the built in eq, ta, and crossovers. I also needed navigation.

So this car is a daily driver. I drive almost 800 miles/week. Here is the order in which things matter:
1) MPG - 40 mpg ave so far, check
2) comfort - it's a camry, lots of space and comfort, check
3) stealthy install
4) audio
5) cool - not going to happen

Obviously this is not a "cool" car, so it must be last. I drive to sketchy neighborhoods so I can't advertise what's in the car.

The plan:
Source: Pioneer AVIC-8000NEX
Processing: see source, Phoenix Gold SLD-44 line driver
Highs: Dynaudio MD-100 (taken from my 3-way Dynaudio set)
Highs amp: Phoenix Gold ZPA0.3 (2 channel amp, active)
Mids: Dynaudio MW-160
Mids amp: Phoenix Gold ZPA0.3 (2 channel amps, active)
Sub: Eclipse SW8812 12" aluminum cone sub (I might try out my power HX2)
Sub amp: Phoenix Gold ZPA0.5

Wiring: knukonceptz 1/0 power, going to the Phoenix gold dist. block, to a DD5 and 4 gauge all amps. Ground will also be 4 gauge going to a PG ground block, to 1/0 to a good ground. RCAs are a Phoenix Gold, one is 2 channel the other is 4 channel. Speaker wire is 16 gauge sky high, run directly from the speaker locations to the trunk.

Fab work: I have started work on one tweeter pod. The tweeters will go into the factory location. I bought spare dash tweeter covers to fab up so I can keep a factory looking interior while I do the fab work.

The sub box will be fiberglassed into the left side trunk panel. The divot is about the right size for my 1 cuft sealed box. This way I can keep it somewhat stealth and keep my trunk space for work tools and baby gear.

The amp rack will go above the spare tire, where the styrofoam piece is that holds the jack. The way I see it, if i get a flat I'll have he spare, I just need to call a tow truck to change it. I'd rather not get dirty in work clothes anyway.

The DD5 and power/ground distribution will be built into the seat back on the drivers side. This part is not supposed to flip down because the hybrid gear is behind it but I'm installing a release as it does come down like a normal camry.

So no more boring stuff, on with the pictures...

Factory radio









When I tried the pioneer AVIC-6000nex









And now with the new AVIC-8000nex

















I ran the new mic into the overhead console where the stock one was. What a pain. It's held up with just pull clips, so I spent lots of time trying to find hidden screws. Then when I got it down, it's sealed with the mic in there, so I drilled it out and secured the new one in place. Pics available upon demand.

So one major issue with the hybrids is the lack of sound damper. I used 1 bulk pack on dynamat extreme on the front doors and trunk before I ran out. I then ordered another bulk pack but I used on a friends car and he gave me second skin to pay me back. I think I like dynamat better. I only got pics of one door, I assure you that both front doors are done, the trunk, and under all carpet now. I have some second skin left but not enough for the rear doors so I need to order more. Then I'll do the roof.

Btw I got the in dr and outer skins of the doors, HUGE difference.

















It's hard to see but the door speaker cutouts are 6x9 with an adaptor for a 6.5 speaker. I'm making mdf adaptors to fit my mids that will get resined and painted before install.

And here is tweeter pod number 1. It needs more filler and sanding but it's getting close.

























And just some other random shots that I took...
Where the sub will go:










Amp rack layout:









Stay tuned for more updates. It'll be kind of slow as I work full time, have a2 year old, and a wife that also works. Plus this car is my only car right now so it needs to be operational when I'm done for the day.


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

I would stick with the Eclipse sub


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Keep up the great work!


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

The AVIC 8000 looks nice in the dash! Ooohhhh and those ZPA'S!!!! Your killing me over here. Lol my favorite amps of all time! Looking forward to more.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

thanks guys. 

You all had better get comfortable, it's going to be a slow install. Work is sending me out of town next week, so I'll see what I can get done before I leave.

Btw, so here's what's done:
-most sound damping
-head unit (minus the steering wheel control adaptor, still need to find which wire to use)
-left side speaker wires run to trunk
-remote wire for DD5 and +,-,r for the line drivers
-left tweeter pod

What needs to be done:
-right side speaker wire run
-RCAs run down right side
-right tweeter pod made
-mid baffles made
-subwoofer box made (I tried yesterday but the wind bothered the fg, tomorrow il try again)
-amp rack made
-power/ground wire run
-seat back panel made for power distribution

As you all can see the second list is huge.


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

definitley looking in on this one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2015)

very interested in your tweeter pods...

I'm thinking of something similar myself...


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yummy ZPA's mmm...


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Minor progress today, got the back doors damped. I used up my second skin, both layers covered. 


















And my power/signal gear. Not decided if i want to use my PG ZP power wire since I dont want to cut this 13' length.



























I hope to have more tweeter pod work done through the weekend.


----------



## Philth (Jan 23, 2011)

Subscribed. I have a '14 Camry (non-Hybrid), but am also upgrading the sound system soon. Not sure if I want to go MS-8 with OEM HU, or replace HU.

How do you like your Pioneer?


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

SQ_TSX said:


> very interested in your tweeter pods...
> 
> I'm thinking of something similar myself...


This is just for you...I started work on the passenger side pod. Sorry for the slow progress, I warned all of you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2015)

Looking good so far


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

ASWC-1 for your 2013 Camry

http://contentdocs.installernet.com/documents/vehicle/12224.pdf


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2015)

Really interested in how these tweeter pods progress... Looks like you have a great plan...


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

SQ_TSX said:


> Really interested in how these tweeter pods progress... Looks like you have a great plan...


Second that, Dave. Maybe I can send you mine when your done? Looks good, I guess I have to try my hand at fiberglass this summer.

Good luck going forward.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks guys.

Randy, you can send yours and I can do me but I'd be guessing at the aiming. It's not that hard, that's why I'm putting up the details. I got an extra set of speaker covers from e dealer for like $36 each in case I messed up.


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

Dave, my sister works at a Toyota dealership, so I can 
s get a. deal on parts. Let me know what you need.




Btw, my tweeters are Scans peak 3004s


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Ok so update time. I'm back at the install after taking a slight detour to work on some other cars and expand my collection...

Speaker baffles are made from 3/4 cutting board plastic. I laughed when I first heard this idea, but it's super easy to work with and water won't distort it. Plus, I covered it in dynamat to eliminate any resonating and then painted it flat black so it won't be visible...

















I also did a layer of MLV. This car is so noisy, even after all of the dynamat that I laid down. 

















And I started the amp rack. It's going over the spare tire. There will be some sort of a false floor built over this to protect and hide my install.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks great my man! I stick with ecplise sub . Where did you get your mlv? If don't mind me asking.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks.

I don't mind you asking. A buddy bought me the roll. I think it came from Amazon.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok cool,thank you.


----------



## Instaburn (Aug 22, 2013)

vwdave said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I don't mind you asking. A buddy bought me the roll. I think it came from Amazon.


Amazon...
MLV, 1lb per sq. Ft.
It runs about $230-250ish.
Gotta love the free shipping tho.

Dave was debating on whether he needed 25ft or 30ft.
I smashed that with a 100ft. Roll...
Besides, his Camry needs it all over just to kill the road noise...
Hybrids come with fancy weight reduction features, which includes anything that dampens or softens the sound coming from the outside of the car into the cabin.
Dave should have a badass SQ system when he is done... 
Look forward to rest of the build brotha!!


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

I'd like to see more pictures of the trunk, Dave. It looks very similar to mine, so I am hoping to steal some ideas from you.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Instaburn said:


> Amazon...
> MLV, 1lb per sq. Ft.
> It runs about $230-250ish.
> Gotta love the free shipping tho.
> ...


Ok cool thank you !


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

RandyJ75 said:


> I'd like to see more pictures of the trunk, Dave. It looks very similar to mine, so I am hoping to steal some ideas from you.


Sure thing. As soon as I make more progress and I have anything else to show I'll put it up. I'm kind of in a holding pattern right now waiting for a chance to remove the left portion of the rear seat back. With that I'm cutting it up and fitting the power stuff into the back. By power stuff I mean my PHoenix Gold distribution block, grounding block, and DD5 (I might use my DD10 if I have room). I don't want to leave my amps and stuff in the trunk u til I can actually use them as it's not worth the risk of them getting damaged or stolen.

On a progress note I did get the passenger door panel back on. I was shocked that I didn't have to trim the MLV too much. I expected that I wouldn't have clearance behind the panel in some areas for the panel to fit back on...but it worked.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Coming together nicely. I love those amps!

I always have a hard time with deadening doors and being able to fit the panels back on. Good job.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Love the pods as well. Wanted to do something similar for my Accord but windshield angle made it impossible to install without removing it. Did you have any trouble fitting yours after it was built?


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I put the pods on hold for now. They do fit though, just kind of snug until hey fall into place. I havnt done the finishing sanding and havnt decided whether to paint them or cover them.

Thanks edouble101. These doors have lots of space and need lots of help. The more I drive the more annoyed I get with how noisy it is. Dynamat helped, but just the one door so far has seen huge improvements with the MLV. Can't wait to get the rest done.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Ok so I added the MLV to the rear doors. Sorry no pictures but it seemed pointless to get pictures of that. There's no speakers in the rear doors, so I have 2 layers of second skin and 1 layer of MLV.

I did remove the "40" portion of the rear seat to build the power distribution center. I am torn between using my DD5 or my custom ZPD10 (DD10).




For further explanation, these won't be mounted on the back. I am cutting out the plastic and I will I set all of this. Because I have a hybrid, the hybrid equipment is behind that portion of the seat. I need to conserve space and this is a portion of the seat that isn't supposed to fold down in my car, so I see no harm in putting all of this here.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I like the ZPD10, it is a classic.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Ok so Toyota made this really easy for me. Some trimming, install mounts, run wires in those trenches, and make a beauty board and it'll be perfect.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

edouble101 said:


> I like the ZPD10, it is a classic.


Haha yea, a true classic. ?


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

Looks really good, Dave. Very professional; again, I wished you lived closer. 
Are you running you speakers active or passive? Three way or two way.


Good luck moving forward.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks Randy. Road trip? Bring your car across country, it'll be a nice ride back. Pick up a w7 while you are at it.

Running the Dyns active, 2 way, with 7" midbass and the tweeters. I didn't feel like fabricating a new location for the 3" mids. The 8s would fit in the doors with some massaging, but I'm going to try the 7s for now.

Damn work tied me up today so no more progress. Tomorrow I'm picking up a bunch of OS install accessories including some nice 4 gauge. If I get what I think I am then my knukonceptz wire won't be used, it'll be all old school Phoenix gold wire. I have way more 1/0 than I'd need, just was missing 4 gauge.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Minor updates today.

I finished cutting out the supports in the seat back. Looks like the items goi g in there will sit pretty close to flush. Just waiting on my sheet of ABS to arrive so I can finish fabrication here.









I also did more "sound proofing". It kills me how noisy my car is while driving. A big part of it is the tires which I'm replacing next month, but in the mean time I'm trying to make it as quiet as possible. I already did dynamat in most places: doors, below carpet, most of trunk...but I guess I missed the parts behind the side pieces in the back seat, the wheel wells. I hit them hard with dynamat. I have also done MLV in 3 of the 4 doors. I added pieces to go over the rear wheel wells and below the back seat. When I get time I'll get the seats and carpet out again to do under the carpet.









I also played around with the tweeter pods a bit today. I reinforced them with fiberglass/bondo mixture and sanded some more. Nowhere near done, and I might scrap them all together.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Looks good dave!


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

It's been a while, time for some updates...

Got the drivers door done.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

In case anyone cares or wondered, I took some plastic speaker enclosures and cut one I half, and then cut the back off. It works perfect for keeping water off my speakers for the 1-2 days a year that it rains, or the few times that I actually wash my car.

Any feedback would be nice. Good or bad. I'm trying to use feedback that I've received in the past on this build. I can say that the cutting boards are great speaker baffles. Also, the MLV has given me Lexus-like road noise cancellation. 

I'm excited to go live next week on my amps. I haven't heard these dyns in a properly deadened door ever. I hope to get some good midbass out of them.


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

Looks really good, Dave. Great idea to protect the speaker.

Are you doing active or passive?


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Active, and overkill at that. I'm running a ZPA0.3 to my tweeters and another to my mids. So what is that, 150+ watts to each? Lol


----------



## Instaburn (Aug 22, 2013)

... "Overkill-Dave"..
That was your name back in the day.... 
Ohhh, the good ol' days... those were the times. LoL


----------



## Sub Sonic (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice install. How is the glare on the 8000? I saw some pics online and the unit is real nice looking but had wicked glare.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks.

Glare is t really an issue for me. It must just be at the right angle. 

Yea Troy, but I'd rather have overkill than under. Same goes with wiring. I always use 1/0, no matter how basic the install is. In this case I might actually need it, even though I wont really be drawing all that much.


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

Tint those windows!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2011)

Thats not a damn VW!!!!! 

I like the progress so far and love the speaker and amp choice! 

Mid install looks spot on as well with the use of the plastic material! 

For the tweeter pods it is hard to do a recess with the cloth pulling technique. One thing you may want to consider is if yu want a perfect contout leading to the tweeter pod,take a piece of PVC pipe that is roughly the same size and wax it. When you stretch your cloth and lay the resin, press the PVC pipe in to the cloth and let it cure. That will give you a nice contour or tunnel effect that is uniform and easy to duplicate. 

Any time you can cut down on the need for filler and your hand/eye to shape something it is worth the extra effort. 

Keep the build chugging!!!


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks Wes. Yea I sold my VW, I drive so much the CC didn't make sense.

Thanks for the tip. I'm actually scrapping those pods. They going in the stock location for now and then I'm going to build a-pillars. The dash pods were an experiment but I couldn't aim them fight with the limitations of my windshield.

Today I hope to get the sub box finished and then I'll post shots of it.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Ok so I made progress today but it wasnt anything really earth shattering. I got the tweeters in. I know that they sell adapters but I made these from my sheet of ABS.

















Again, this is temporary to see how they sound aimed up at the windshield. To be honest, the factory speakers actually had good imaging with the tweeters aimed up that way so it's worth a shot in the name of keeping it stealth. If it's not optimal then I'll build some custom a-pillars and aim them perfectly. No point in sacrificing when doing custom work.

I also connected the RCAs from the deck to the line driver (in the glove box), connected the +-r as well, those run to the DD5. I also connected the remote out to the DD5, and cleaned up a few more things while behind the radio.

I also made some progress on the subwoofer box. It's going to be really shallow. The eclipse does fit, but barely. If there's not enough air space for it then I can go with plan B, the Dayton 12".









Thank you for everyone thats following this install. I know that this is not a sexy car nor is it a super duper install with Brax or some crazy new equipment. I'm trying to do a decent stealth install for a daily driver with an hour or two available a week, and with minimal tools. My most complex tool is a plunge router,and I usually use it on the grass in my back yard. No garage to work in, no cool work bench. None of stuff that I've had in the past when doing professional installs.


----------



## Instaburn (Aug 22, 2013)

Dave,
Love it.
Looks nicer than the stang in my garage.
Haha.
I agree with the KISS method on the tweets... why make it more complicated than it needs to be?..nothing wrong with that! !
Hopefully you'll get the sub to fit and it all sounds just right...
+1 on the Dayton stuff...
It is suprisingly good for the $$$.
They make a RF series woofer with an aluminum cone I believe. Maybe that's the HF? Anyhoo.. should sound good.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Update time. The system has gone live. I might have blown my left tweeter with with a bad active crossover. Luckily I was able to swap it out with another crossover and everything works except that tweeter. I have days of tuning still but it already sounds pretty fantastic.

The inline fuse is only temporary as I'm planning to use my circuit breaker, I just didn't have 1/0 rings and didn't want to rig it.

It's nice to have so much extra gear. It's like working in a shop, if something doesn't work then I can just swap it out for another. 











































Factory ground location:









And sanded to metal...


----------



## Instaburn (Aug 22, 2013)

I had trouble finding a "good" ground location in the stang.
Geez. Wish I found one with a tapped hole etc. 
That must be nice!
Looks awesome bro.


----------



## Instaburn (Aug 22, 2013)

What battery terminals and connectors did you use ?


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Those are Phoenix gold terminals, distributin blocks, connectors and fuse holder. Most of the wire is knukonceptz except for the ground from the terminal to the grounding point I used PG zero point series wire.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh and the short run RCAs are stinger 8000 series, the ones made from leprechaun spit and unicorn farts.


----------



## Instaburn (Aug 22, 2013)

I have always used this speaker cable.. it never lets me down and sounds amazing...
Wireworld Platinum Eclipse 7 Biwired Speaker Cable 6.0 Meters X 2 Cables New 7 Series https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CHSRKJW/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_4p1YvbDH12ABE


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Haha

In retrospect I didn't need the $130 .5 meter cables but as long as I have them I'll use them. Whose to say that my system would sound this awesome with ordinary cables?


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Minor updates, no picture though.

I got the rear seat release for the driver side. The hybrid has that side that can fold but Toyota removed the release because they don't want people getting into the hybrid stuff. I installed the real ease because I installed the power stuff in that seat back. Now I have access.

I also used the auto tune feature on the pioneer. It helped with time alignment as the image moved over a little from the drivers side so now it's dead center. The sound is very clean and life-like. There's a slight emphasis on Midbass but everything else is extremely accurate. The tweeters are so incredibly smooth and clean, none of that harshness that I got from my MB Quart or Boaton Acoustic metal dome tweeters. Oh and did I mention that my eq is flat? I probably could RTA it but I want my sub in before I do any really tuning.

And speaking of sub, I did more fiberglass. Originally I made a mold for just the deeper part of the cavity on the side but now I'm making it a little larger to get more airspace. I'll post up pictures when there's something to see, right now it's just fiberglass resting on a removed trunk panel.


----------

